# Accidentaly Bought an AMP. Building a system I Guess. Advice needed.



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey. First time building a home audio system. My goal was to make something only for music on a budget. My roommate has some speakers or I was going to make a little bookshelf project with my old car speakers. But I sort of accidentally bought a used XLS 1000, so now I need help with the inputs!


I was planning to using a Dayton DSP to input into the amp, but I'm unsure if that would work with impedance and such and because it wants 1.4V input for full power at 4 ohms. Also, the DSP has RCA LR channel out and the amp only has one RCA for each channel. 

Will my current plan work?

Should I just get a DAC b.c. the amp already has integrated crossovers?

Sort of dumb when it comes to home audio, so input is extremely helpful, thank you.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think that amp has any rca inputs? Is it a Crown xls1000? It has XLR inputs only i believe.


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

miniSQ said:


> I don't think that amp has any rca inputs? Is it a Crown xls1000? It has XLR inputs only i believe.


Hmm... Here is what I found:

"XLR, 1/4", RCA inputs provide outstanding flexibility"

But this inputs are single rca cables and I'm not familiar with how that is meant to be used. This is for pro audio, so some odd stuff going on. I assume You would plug just the R channel of output 1 from the dsp into input 1 and the L channel of output 2 into the input 2?


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes. 2 inputs, left and right. 
Most Crown and other pro gear only has balanced connections (XLR, 1/4", Phoenix or bare wire. This one also includes RCA jacks for the home stereo folks.


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

What are you going to use for a source? What was the intended purpose of the DSP? It will still provide EQ. What speakers?


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

OldNewbie said:


> Yes. 2 inputs, left and right.
> Most Crown and other pro gear only has balanced connections (XLR, 1/4", Phoenix or bare wire. This one also includes RCA jacks for the home stereo folks.


Great, so I at least bought an amp that will work for my purpose.

Anyone with some experience have an opinion as to the viability of the Dayton DSP into this amp? Any bottleneck problems, input voltage, impedance, etc?


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

OldNewbie said:


> What are you going to use for a source? What was the intended purpose of the DSP? It will still provide EQ. What speakers?


Source would be Spotify connected via bluetooth aptx into the dsp. I have this arrangement in my car and it sounds near good enough for my ears and budget. The purpose of the dsp is to function as a DAC, EQ, and a user interface using the app.


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

I think you will be fine. You may wish to turn the gains on the Crown down a bit so the Dayton does not overdrive it. I tried my Dayton out on my two Crowns as a test bench. Worked fine but it was a relatively short test.


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

Okay thanks oldnewbie, good to hear.

I have read that you want an output impedance to input impedance ration of 1:8 to 1:20. In this case, the dayton is 50ohm while the amp unbalanced is 10k. This would be a ratio of 1:200... Am I interpreting this wrong?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

That amp appears to have Nuetrix SpeakON connectors...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

<EDIT> Sorry, I see now (with my glasses and thinking cap on :blush that your amp is NOT a 1002 ...and therefore doesn't have selectable input sensitivity. As I have no experience with the 1000, please disregard my entire post: 

Your amp appears to be an XLS 1002. I'm using one of these to power four 8" subs (sealed - two per channel) via home receiver-to-miniDSP 2x4. 

On my main system I'm using an XLS 1502 to power two 15" subs (sealed - one per channel) via home receiver-to-Dayton DSP-408. Though the satellites are extremely efficient 3-way horns (powered by said receiver), with the Dayton I'm able to sufficiently reduce the signal level to the horns (3-way passive), while sufficiently increasing the signal level to the Crown. 

While I am satisfied with the overall performance of both systems, I assume that the output potential of both Crowns is down from what it might otherwise be with a hotter input level (via pro equipment, or?).

Both of these Crown amps have selectable input sensitivity (1.4V / .775V). The .775V option is there for folks like us with home/non-pro preamp signal (as are their optional RCA inputs and binding post outputs).


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

Fish-N-Chips said:


> Okay thanks oldnewbie, good to hear.
> 
> I have read that you want an output impedance to input impedance ration of 1:8 to 1:20. In this case, the dayton is 50ohm while the amp unbalanced is 10k. This would be a ratio of 1:200... Am I interpreting this wrong?


I am NOT an EE but have been told by one that while in theory, you should worry about output/input impedance, in reality, there is little concern in most cases. If you have line level source (Dayton 408) with RCA's going to an amp with RCA inputs, chances are it will work just fine. I would not worry about any "mismatch" of impedances.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I would just turn down the master on the DSP. It is what 2.5 volts or something like that?


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

Seems there is sufficient evidence for me to not regret my purchase just yet. The 3.5v out I can just turn down on the master or the gains, so solid there. Impedance is I guess a non issue... unless I notice bass or top end rolling off (not sure which it is). Thanks for the input.


----------

